# your favorite campfire tin foil dinner??



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

just wondering how you guys like to put yours together..I'm always looking for tasty different tin foil ideas for camping.


----------



## Ryfly (Sep 13, 2007)

Step one: Catch a nice young Cutt or Brookie from a mountain lake.

Step two: Clean and skin said fish.

Step three: Add some sea salt and freshly ground pepper and a squeeze of fresh lime juice.

Step four: wrap in foil and cook on hot coals 5 min. per side.

Step five: Yum!


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Ground beef seasoned and made into a patty. Diced carrots, onions, potatoes. Wrap in two layers and cover with coals. Done in 10 minutes. Amazing. :O||:


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Nor-tah said:


> Ground beef seasoned and made into a patty. Diced carrots, onions, potatoes. Wrap in two layers and cover with coals. Done in 10 minutes. Amazing. :O||:


I tried tweaking that recipe by adding sausage, not a good addition IMHO. Stick with the classics


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

Ribs!!!!

Remove the white skin from the inside, coat with your favorite BBQ sauce. Double wrap or use heavy tinfoil. Throw in the coals for about 20-25 minutes turning every 5 minutes or so. Remove and enjoy. MMMMMMMM.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Fajitas in the foil. Chop your steak into strips - 1/4 inch by 1 long, slice up some onions and peppers. 1-2 tbs butter, seasoning to your taste - I just add a couple spoons of salsa. Seal it up and let cook for 12-15 minutes. Warm a tortillia near the fire and some good eats right there.


----------



## highcountryfever (Aug 24, 2009)

Nor-tah said:


> Ground beef seasoned and made into a patty. Diced carrots, onions, potatoes. Wrap in two layers and cover with coals. Done in 10 minutes. Amazing. :O||:


I do this but add a can of soup. Cream of Chicken or Cream of Mushroom. My wife likes cream of broccoli. (She likes the tast of those "little trees" :roll: )


----------



## duneman101 (Nov 6, 2009)

I like to take one of those big oval keilbasa's lay it on two big sheets of foil, dump a can of spaghetti O's and handful of grated cheese in the middle, wrap it up, takes about 5 or so min on hot coals.... MMM MMM GOOD! especially with some garlic french bread.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

duneman101 said:


> I like to take one of those big oval keilbasa's lay it on two big sheets of foil, dump a can of spaghetti O's and handful of grated cheese in the middle, wrap it up, takes about 5 or so min on hot coals.... MMM MMM GOOD! especially with some garlic french bread.


Now were talkin'.

I like keibasa in tin foil too, but with sliced veggies.


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

highcountryfever said:


> Nor-tah said:
> 
> 
> > Ground beef seasoned and made into a patty. Diced carrots, onions, potatoes. Wrap in two layers and cover with coals. Done in 10 minutes. Amazing. :O||:
> ...


+1 on the Cream of mushroom tastes great and helps keeps things from burning and sticking to the foil. 
Fresh trout with a slice of butter tucked inside and spices .Man i'm hungry now.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

> Ground beef seasoned and made into a patty. Diced carrots, onions, potatoes. Wrap in two layers and cover with coals. Done in 10 minutes. Amazing


We do this also but we add zucchini and yellow squash slices, some green beans or peas, then throw in some butter or cream of mushroom soup. Awesome!


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

I'll be giving some of these a try without a doubt. Here's one for ya we've yet to try but will our next outing...picked up the recipe out in South Dakota...I'm sure it's been around.

Campfire Meatballs topped with spaghetti sauce and grated parmesan cheese. Garlic bread sticks are optional...total prep time 30 minutes...approx cooking time 16-18 minutes.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

I have never been a big fan of putting soup in my hobo dinners. If you put a pat or two of butter in there, and use 85/15 burger, and cook it on coals that aren't as hot, it'll do fine without burning.

Here's how I do mine:

On a good sized sheet of heavy duty foil I put a good sized burger patty, shaped like an oval, about 3/4 of an inch thick.

Then I add Montreal Steak seasoning, and a bit of seasoned salt, and half an onion, sliced 1/4 inch thick. Cut up a potato to 1 inch pieces that are 1/4 inch thick. Throw on some carrots, then a dash of seasoned salt all over the veggies. Add a couple tablespoons of butter, and wrap the whole mess up. 

I like to be sure the thickness of the whole package is uniform. It makes it cook evenly. I also add a second layer of foil so all the juices don't leak out. Always make sure the shiny side of the foil is towards the food. Cook time will depend on how thick the package is, but think "slow and low". You want coals on top and bottom that have a good glow to them, but are not on fire.


----------



## Wdycle (Sep 11, 2007)

Sound's good chaser, I add 1/2 a can of green chile's too. perfect every time.


----------



## tuffluckdriller (May 27, 2009)

Spit roasted whole pig!


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

tuffluckdriller said:


> Spit roasted whole pig!


Where does the tinfoil come in?


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

Chaser said:


> tuffluckdriller said:
> 
> 
> > Spit roasted whole pig!
> ...


Leftovers! mmmmm


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Chaser said:


> tuffluckdriller said:
> 
> 
> > Spit roasted whole pig!
> ...


A really small pig, or a whole bunch of tin foil. Take your pick.


----------

